# I did not ask for permission to advertise my crap on this forum. So I got banned!



## wilfredbaxter (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been banned for advertising stolen merchandise. Below is my email please send me pictures of gay men. I really love that.

Also I have a bareback that you can try with me! I am gay! 
Reply to: [email protected]
THANKS.
WILFRED BAXTER
FOR Gay Sex Toys UK LTD.
TELEPHONE:+447011132340


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Goodbye to another piece of ****!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

DAMN Deradler...... I nearly fell out of my chair when I just read that!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

This **** just annoys me. I have sent emails to the supposed companies that are advertising and they dont stop. I wish everyone would send them emails and the people in England would call them and tell them they are **** and that they need to stop.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

just sent them porno gay crap on the insistance of the forum membership.

that's what he wanted right ? 

IMPALEMENT !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sure he will enjoy it Erich but yes impalement would be better!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2007)

But I, uh...I don't have any to give him.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah Erich..... how come you have gay porno?


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

it's from the neighbors ........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2007)

Right.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

to the south .............. !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Im hiding now.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

no you're to me east Adler .........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> to the south .............. !


Well thank god.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Good point Erich.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> it's from the neighbors ........



oh good. I was starting to get worried


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

best editing yet


----------

